# Engine mods help please



## TheGoat66 (May 6, 2012)

im trying to do a little homework for doing some upgrades on the engine in my 66 Lemans. its a 1969 350 V8. It has currently a 2 barrel carb. Id like to switch it to a 4 barrel carb add headers and redo the exhaust system. If you guys could suggest the combination and the parts that would go together to get maximum power out of this bad boy, and what combination should i use original aftermarket etc....:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

And the $64,000 question is.... how much do you want to spend?

On a budget, a cast iron factory manifild and QJet will fit fine, and a good set of headers (or repro cast iron "Ram Air" manifolds) will wake it up a little. Don't expect miracles though unless you've got some deep pockets.

Bear


----------

